

A Pythoneers directory - kachhalimbu
http://blog.ziade.org/2013/06/13/a-pythoneers-directory/

======
yakxxx
Is it only me who finds inviting women to be speakers only because they are
women wrong and in fact sexist? You shouldn't differentiate people like this.

It's basically wrong in the same way as saying "Im looking for white,
heterosexual men who want to speak about Python"

~~~
grapjas
But it is sexist/discriminating
<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Affirmative_action>

~~~
9392732
Apparently you are.allowed to discriminate against white males as, ironically,
they are viewed as strong enough to not need the help.

There are not enough coders presenting over the age of 70. This event is
ageist

------
rolfvandekrol
Oh no, to be able to find speakers for my next upcoming conference, I'll have
to communicate with actual people. What a hassle. Let's build something to fix
this problem.

